# how do i Remove my campy ergo levers



## typicalteenager (Apr 18, 2007)

i need a solid guide of how to remove my record shifter and rewire them. thanks i appreciate it.

kyle


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Pull the top of the rubber hood forward to expose the nut and remove that with an allen wrench. You do not have to remove the shifter to re-cable the derailleurs and brakes though. Find the tech links at http://www.campyonly.com/ for more help. Good luck with it.


----------

